# Offset vs Drum vs Cabinet



## efaden (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey All,

I decided to upgrade my smoker and could use a bit of advice. My current smoker is my 26" Weber Kettle. It works very well, but temperature control requires a lot of effort. While I thought about putting a blower on it, I eventually just decided to get a dedicated smoker. Originally I was thinking about a pellet grill due to its "set it and forget it" ability, but I really like charcoal/wood hence the decision to get a Drum, Offset, or Cabinet. I don't compete and I really only need enough space to be able to feed about 10 people max. Ideally I'd like to stay < $1000 to $1500. I have looked at the following,



LSG Offset and Cabinet

Hunsaker Vortex

Gateway Drum

Weber Smokey Mountain



They each have their pluses and minuses, but I am leaning towards the Hunsaker. The offsets have the ability to use wood, and hold temperature well, but take up a LOT of space in my garage. The cabinet smokers are smaller footprint-wise, but seem to be at the upper end of my budget and are REALLY heavy (planning to store in garage and roll outside down my sloped driveway). The drums seem like a happy medium, hold temp well, smaller footprint, etc, which is why I am leaning that way.



Anyone have other thoughts before I pull the trigger?



Thanks


----------



## kruizer (Aug 24, 2019)

I just bought an Oklahoma Joe Bronco and it runs great. It will run up to 10 hrs on one load of charcoal with wood chunks. Temp control is awesome. It is only 18 inches  diameter at the grate but it will hold two rib racks laying flat. It is also set up to hang up to nine racks on hooks. I have 4 smokers as you can see from my sig line and I can tell you that my Weber is my fave but I use a Tip Top Temp on it it also hold very steady temps. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 24, 2019)

WSM 22.5!!!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## dave17a (Aug 24, 2019)

phatbac said:


> WSM 22.5!!!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 24, 2019)

If your only concerns are ease of use/low level of babysitting, manageable weight, and small footprint, go with the WSM. People can't say enough good things about them.

If you like tending a fire or you like to make an activity of it like I do (pull out a couple lawn chairs and have a few cold beers with family or friends while occasionally stoking a fire or adjusting a damper), get an offset.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't think you can go wrong with the Hunsaker. I got mine a few months back and I love it. It holds temps steady enough that I felt comfortable going to sleep during an overnight cook of 3 butts. They recently had to start charging shipping which is a flat rate of $95. However, to offset that cost they now include their rib hanger with every order. If I could do it over again I would still go with the Hunsaker.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 24, 2019)

Also if I were working with your budget I might consider spending a little extra to get the stainless steel drum. I keep mine in a garage too so it should last a long time, but a stainless drum would be even better.

In regards to the offset I also recently purchased one. I found a used Lang 36 for $400 so I couldn't pass it up. However, I have only had time to fire it up a couple of times since I got it. I like using the Lang, but there have been multiple times when it was just easier to throw food on the Hunsaker and not have to worry about tending to it every 45 minutes.


----------



## efaden (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys.  And 
D
 drunkenmeatfist
 was looking at the stainless.


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 28, 2019)

Can't go wrong with a WSM or quality drum cooker. I like the vortex plate in the Hunsaker especially. Stick burners are great but the convenience of the vertical charcoal cooker is very useful for longer cooks.


----------



## saltandpepper (Sep 3, 2019)

Another proud WSM owner here. 
Best decision of my life. I have screwed up a few cooks but most of it was my fault and bot the smokers fault. It holds temperatures like nobody's business and it can hold A LOT of BBQ. I was a bit skeptical of cooking inside something that looked like a relative of R2D2. But then I took the leap and bought the 22.5 over 2 years ago and - well - it's awesome! Honestly, for the amount of cook space for $400 it's not a bad deal considering it will last a long time.


----------



## Chasec5308 (Sep 4, 2019)

For all of you weber fans..how does it do on big briskets?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm a fan of Weber products also. I use my kettles 22 and 26" most of the time, but break out the 22" WSM for any cook that's going over the 6 hour mark. I'm surprised your having issues holding temps with your 26". I find it just the opposite. Once you've learned proper charcoal management and how to set your charcoal up for different cooks its a dream machine. 

Chris 



Chasec5308 said:


> For all of you weber fans..how does it do on big briskets?



Great


----------

